# SS 18.10.14 - Haydn #100 "Military"



## realdealblues

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Franz Joseph Haydn (1732 - 1809)*

Symphony No. 100 in G major, Hob. 1/100 "Military"

1. Adagio; Allegro
2. Allegretto
3. Menuetto: Moderato
4. Presto

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues

Ah, a weekend with Papa Haydn. I may have to dig out more than one recording for this weekend, but since I know right where this box set is sitting, I'll listen to it first:

View attachment 53624


Antal Dorati/Philharmonia Hungarica


----------



## JACE

I'll go with Scherchen/Vienna SO and Jochum/LPO:


----------



## ptr

Fun!

I like my Haydn HIP!









La Petite Bande u. Sigiswald Kuijken

/ptr


----------



## GioCar

Bernstein & the New York Philharmonic for me


----------



## Itullian

Otto the K for me.


----------



## brotagonist

I spent the whole week listening to the disc from the Jochum/LSO set with 100, 101 and 102, so I will bow out this week :tiphat:


----------



## Skilmarilion

I will be checking out Jansons with the Concertgebouw on youtube.


----------



## realdealblues

brotagonist said:


> I spent the whole week listening to the disc from the Jochum/LSO set with 100, 101 and 102, so I will bow out this week :tiphat:


It still counts...just early participation


----------



## Mahlerian

Bernstein and the New York Philharmonic here:


----------



## Vaneyes

*Haydn*: Symphony 100, w. ACO/Harnoncourt (rec.1986).


----------



## Mika

Haydn Symphonies Complete : Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra with Adam Fischer


----------



## hpowders

I prefer my Haydn, HIP, thank you.

Sigiswald Kuijken and La Petite Bande do the London Symphonies as good as any and better than most.

However, I must add that given today's world climate, Britten's War Requiem would be more apropos than the Haydn Military Symphony.
I've had enough of guns and killing myself, but that's just me.


----------



## Blancrocher

I'll sample Minkowski's HIP performance.

*p.s.* And, following Vaneyes, I'll dust off my old Harnoncourt cd and give that one a spin too.


----------



## Haydn man

realdealblues said:


> Ah, a weekend with Papa Haydn. I may have to dig out more than one recording for this weekend, but since I know right where this box set is sitting, I'll listen to it first:
> 
> View attachment 53624
> 
> 
> Antal Dorati/Philharmonia Hungarica


Another vote for Dorati 
Shall enjoy every minute of this one and then might go and try a HIP for good measure


----------



## Jeff W

I'll give Eugen Jochum with the London Philharmonic Orchestra a listen.


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> View attachment 53650
> 
> 
> I prefer my Haydn, HIP, thank you.
> 
> Sigiswald Kuijken and La Petite Bande do the London Symphonies as good as any and better than most.
> 
> However, I must add that given today's world climate, Britten's War Requiem would be more apropos than the Haydn Military Symphony.
> I've had enough of guns and killing myself, but that's just me.


Good set, that. 24-bit remaster, too? Anyway, Petite Bande's gotta gimme petite prices before I'll bite.

Brilliant Classics, are you listening? Don't forget the 24-bit model.


----------



## D Smith

I'll be listening to Gordan Nikolic and the Netherlands Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sidenote: Some good *Tartini* from Mr. Nikolic aka Nikolitch shouldn't be missed.


----------



## nightscape

I do not look at the Saturday Symphonies list ahead of time, and had no idea this was next. Out of sheer coincidence I listened to this yesterday.

Dorati/Philharmonia Hungarica


----------



## Bruce

A bit of a coincidence for me, too. Before looking at this thread, I just finished several of Haydn's symphonies:

His 33rd in C, by Müller-Brühl (a bit of a compromise between a HIP performance techniques with a modern orchestra).
Symphony No. 34 in D minor (one of my favorites) conducted by Hogwood.
Symphony No. 35 in B-flat conducted by Nicolas Ward.

Then I skipped a bunch, and without passing Go or collecting $200,

Symphony No. 94 in G from the Dorati complete symphonies set.
Symphony No. 100 in G and 101 in D (again from the Dorati set).


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Itullian said:


> Otto the K for me.


I'm going to follow Itullian's lead and go with Otto Klemperer and the Philharmonia.


----------



## senza sordino

Since there are no Haydn Symphonies in my CD collection I went to Spotify and found the following recording.
View attachment 53717

and I was able to hear a previous Saturday symphony from many weeks ago, which I had missed because I didn't have Spotify at that moment in time. I have started a play list on Spotify entitled "Saturday Symphony" where I have collected symphonies I don't own. Now I can catch up on previously missed Saturday Symphonies.


----------



## GreenMamba

Found this on Spotify, so i figured I'd give it a try. Thomas Beecham.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Seeing as though I've listened to Günther Herbig's rendition quite often, I've chosen Otto Klemperer:









I've grown quite fond of Klemperer's take on Haydn. It has a nice, raw power to it.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I went with Tate and the ECO too. This is really unfamiliar territory to me, but I ended up enjoying it so much that I'm now listening to the 'Drumroll' symphony as well.

The textures of a chamber orchestra seem ideally matched to Haydn's symphonic work.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

TurnaboutVox said:


> I went with Tate and the ECO too. This is really unfamiliar territory to me, but I ended up enjoying it so much that I'm now listening to the 'Drumroll' symphony as well.
> 
> The textures of a chamber orchestra seem ideally matched to Haydn's symphonic work.


You mean you've never heard these symphonies? Oh man, you've been missing out. This is glorious.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

HBtC, I have probably heard some of them before - at SNO concerts in childhood, and on BBC Radio 3. The style is reasonably familiar to me, the individual works are not. I think it would be fair to say that my previous appreciation has been at a much more subliminal level. Anyway, today's listening experience has been very enjoyable. I look forward to hearing more.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

hpowders, where's the Colin Davis?


----------



## Haydn man

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> hpowders, where's the Colin Davis?


Yes I was wondering that 
To be fair they are damned good performances


----------



## csacks

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 53652
> 
> 
> I'll sample Minkowski's HIP performance.
> 
> *p.s.* And, following Vaneyes, I'll dust off my old Harnoncourt cd and give that one a spin too.


I would select this one too. But I am enjoying some days in Istambul with my daughter Isabel, so I will list it in my pending list for next week end at home


----------



## Vaneyes

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> hpowders, where's the Colin Davis?


I was wondering, too. Was it Sir Colin's wish to be buried or cremated?


----------



## hpowders

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> hpowders, where's the Colin Davis?


I have it, along with maybe 10 other performances of it. Almost enough to start my own Prussian Army regiment.


----------



## hpowders

Haydn man said:


> Yes I was wondering that
> To be fair they are damned good performances


Yes they are. They are my preferred modern orchestra version of the London Symphonies. Bernstein is simply too mannered, which is so disappointing after his stunning Paris Symphony set.


----------



## hpowders

csacks said:


> I would select this one too. But I am enjoying some days in Istambul with my daughter Isabel, so I will list it in my pending list for next week end at home


That's right! The old Istanbul excuse. When one can't find time to listen, you can always blame it on good old Istanbul!! :lol:


----------



## samurai

Joseph Haydn--*Symphony No.100 in G Major {"Military"} and Symphony No.102 in B-Flat Major,* both performed by the Dennis Russell Davies led Stuttgart Chamber Orchestra
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart--*Symphony No.35 in D Major, K. 385{"Haffner"}; Symphony No.36 in C Major K. 425 {"Linz"} and Symphony* *No.38 in D Major, K. 504*. All three works feature Herbert von Karajan and the Berliner Philharmoniker.
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart--*Symphony No.28 in C Major, K. 200; Symphony No.33 in B-Flat Major and Symphony No.35 in D Major, K.* *385 {"Haffner"}.* These performances are all traversed by the Cleveland Orchestra under George Szell.


----------



## Haydn man

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 53652


Tried this after my trusted Dorati and found it very enjoyable
Think I will give the remainder a try


----------



## samurai

Sergei Prokofiev--*Symphony No.7 in C-Sharp Minor, Op.131; Symphony No.5 in B-Flat Major, Op.100; Symphony No.6 in E-Flat Minor, Op.111 and Symphony No.1 in D Major, Op.29 {"Classical"}. *All four works feature the Orchestre National de France led by Mstislav Rostropovich. These Prokofiev Symphonies--specifically the *Fifth, Sixth and Seventh-- *all have lyrical, yet somehow otherwordly and haunting qualities to them which really "speak to me" and move me in quite unique ways, almost as if I can't really find the appropriate words to describe the feelings which they produce in me. The only other composers whom I can say arouse the same sense of dread and wonder at the same time in me might well be some of Ralph Vaughan Williams' Symphonies, and those of Carl Nielsen and Gustav Mahler.
Carl Nielsen--*Symphony No.4 , Op.29 {Inextinguishable"} and Symphony No.5, Op.50, *both featuring Michael Schonwandt and the Danish National Symphony Orchestra.

Edit: Sorry, this post should have been situated in the *Current Listening* thread; just really tired tonight, I guess.


----------



## Vaneyes

samurai said:


> Sergei Prokofiev--*Symphony No.7 in C-Sharp Minor, Op.131; Symphony No.5 in B-Flat Major, Op.100; Symphony No.6 in E-Flat Minor, Op.111 and Symphony No.1 in D Major, Op.29 {"Classical"}. *All four works feature the Orchestre National de France led by Mstislav Rostropovich. These Prokofiev Symphonies--specifically the *Fifth, Sixth and Seventh-- *all have lyrical, yet somehow otherwordly and haunting qualities to them which really "speak to me" and move me in quite unique ways, almost as if I can't really find the appropriate words to describe the feelings which they produce in me. The only other composers whom I can say arouse the same sense of dread and wonder at the same time in me might well be some of Ralph Vaughan Williams' Symphonies, and those of Carl Nielsen and Gustav Mahler.
> Carl Nielsen--*Symphony No.4 , Op.29 {Inextinguishable"} and Symphony No.5, Op.50, *both featuring Michael Schonwandt and the Danish National Symphony Orchestra.
> 
> Edit: Sorry, this post should have been situated in the *Current Listening* thread; just really tired tonight, I guess.


I can loan you my Never Mind software?


----------

